# To travel or to not travel



## happytime (Jul 23, 2016)

Ever since I was little I had always wanted to go to Africa, in 2010 I did just that. For 3 weeks we visited 4 countries in the southern part of Africa. We only saw people when we arrived in South Africa.
We were in the wildness , we did visit afew villages. But the excitement of seeing the Zebras come to the watering hole while we enjoyed our morning coffee was mind blowing. Or all the elephants at 
the river bathing an playing in the water. We saw lions , girffrafs ,can't spell, gliding across the savanna . It was the most amazing trip I have ever been on. There were so many animals birds hippos 
I could go on an on but won't . If you ever get a chance an love animals as I do you should certainly go.


----------



## Gemma (Jul 23, 2016)

Sounds like quite an adventure.  Glad to hear you were able to fulfill your dream by taking this vacation.  Memories made that you will not forget!


----------



## debbie in seattle (Jul 23, 2016)

On my 'list'.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 24, 2016)

happytime said:


> Ever since I was little I had always wanted to go to Africa, in 2010 I did just that. For 3 weeks we visited 4 countries in the southern part of Africa. We only saw people when we arrived in South Africa.
> We were in the wildness , we did visit afew villages. But the excitement of seeing the Zebras come to the watering hole while we enjoyed our morning coffee was mind blowing. Or all the elephants at
> the river bathing an playing in the water. We saw lions , girffrafs ,can't spell, gliding across the savanna . It was the most amazing trip I have ever been on. There were so many animals birds hippos
> I could go on an on but won't . If you ever get a chance an love animals as I do you should certainly go.



What other countries did you visit?  Botswana?  Glad you got to do the trip and that you enjoyed it so much.  

We lived in Uganda for two years - 2007-09 because husband was inspired by a visit to South Africa to volunteer somewhere in Africa.  So he taught at a teacher's college.  We often went on safaris by car or even at dawn by walking (with a ranger).  Loved seeing the animals in the wild!


----------



## happytime (Jul 24, 2016)

Ruthanne; Sounds like you an your hubby have been all over. How did you do this? Did you just move an apply for jobs ? What did you an he do for a livng?
Your an amazing person an so interesting in all your travels. I'm just curious is why I'm asking. My travel buddy has been to 43 different countries. I'm not wanting to travel that much but 
she likes adventure, like me. We also went to the Galapagos Islands also, I'm a photographer for a hobby an love the animal pix's I have taken. Sadly they are on my other computer
so posting them here ,I don't know if I can do that,I'd have to download them I guess. We are planning a trip to Iceland in the fall. We want to chase the
Northern Lights.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 24, 2016)

happytime said:


> Ruthanne; Sounds like you an your hubby have been all over. How did you do this? Did you just move an apply for jobs ? What did you an he do for a livng?
> Your an amazing person an so interesting in all your travels. I'm just curious is why I'm asking. My travel buddy has been to 43 different countries. I'm not wanting to travel that much but
> she likes adventure, like me. We also went to the Galapagos Islands also, I'm a photographer for a hobby an love the animal pix's I have taken. Sadly they are on my other computer
> so posting them here ,I don't know if I can do that,I'd have to download them I guess. We are planning a trip to Iceland in the fall. We want to chase the
> Northern Lights.



I think you mean me, not Ruthanne.  

My husband was a headmaster so we had school holidays to travel.  But we've been retired since 2007 (except for his volunteering till 2009).  And we've been traveling a lot since we came back home.

Our permanent home is Scotland.  We rented out our house to friends while we lived in Uganda.  We visit Michigan for a month every year to see my family.  And we've started spending winters in Thailand in a rented house.  Other trips have been for a month or less.  

I've yet to see the Northern Lights but if we traveled farther north in Scotland we've have a good chance.  I'm also a photographer and have thousands of travel photos.  Lots from our safaris in Uganda.


----------

